# Attention Newbies!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just wanted to welcome all our new members and share a couple things that will help get all your questions answered quickly.

In each subforum (like Health, Grooming, Training, etc.) we have threads pinned at the top that have lots of information on popular subjects like potty training, pet insurance, puppy cuts, emergency health situations, etc. Our Breeders section has stickies that will help you find a reputable breeder if you are just beginning your puppy search. The threads that have been made into stickies contain lots of useful information and advice from many different members.

SM also has a great Search function on the top toolbar. Subjects like tear stains, potty training, food, etc. have been discussed extensively here over the years. Searching for past threads will often answer your question without having to start a new thread.

:Welcome 4:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Marj for this info for the newbies. Honestly, we have so many new people that I am starting to get a bit lost in keeping up w/people, so it would be helpful for newbies to take advantage of what is already out there. Do your research and then ask questions for clarification!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good reminder Marj. Reminded me of couple topics I need to research for myself. There are some good preventative monthly meds & some surgery threads I have ref in past. 
xxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent, Marj. There really has been an influx of new members and most have the same questions that could have been answered in threads before. They can always follow up some more and we welcome them all.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So many things have already been discussed that for us old members it gets tiring to answer the same questions over and over again. So please, newcomers, go to the stickies first before posting your questions. Thank you.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'm kinda new and will remember to use the search.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky. Seriously though, it would be nice if there was an introduction when you sign up, that gives the information and more to help newbies find their way around the forum.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

HI Newbie here. Sylie, very good idea with an introduction and how to use the site. We are just stumbling and learning. On behalf of the newbies, I apologize. Remember in our excitement to find this site, we just wanted to connect and forgot the general idea of searching!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Thanks, I'm kinda new and will remember to use the search.



I was one of the original members almost ten years ago and I still use the Search and read stickies when I need an answer!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> HI Newbie here. Sylie, very good idea with an introduction and how to use the site. We are just stumbling and learning. On behalf of the newbies, I apologize. Remember in our excitement to find this site, we just wanted to connect and forgot the general idea of searching!


No need to apologize! I'm just afraid newbies won't get their questions answered if older members get burned out answering the same questions over and over again. It gets easier just to skip the thread. 

Our stickies are a wonderful resource. I'd really recommend all newbies check them out! They are "the best of the best" and full of information.

For instance, JMM is a dog trainer and has great potty training tips pinned in the Training section:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....and....we also have our...Marj (Ladysmom)!!!!


I love Marj...and I used to call her (to myself) the link lady. No matter what question you ask - our Marj has a link to all the information you need!!!:aktion033:

Luv ya, Marj!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> .....and....we also have our...Marj (Ladysmom)!!!!
> 
> 
> I love Marj...and I used to call her (to myself) the link lady. No matter what question you ask - our Marj has a link to all the information you need!!!:aktion033:
> ...


Gee, thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

When I first joined I would use search for a topic but I would get zillion threads some good, but most threads just contain the particular word I searched somewhere in the posts. So often I gave up quickly. That is why I love the stickies threads that contain great posts on the topic throughout. I like your title marj, but hope this wont get buried in week.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

I so agree mags!! Not to mention over time something's change and get updated. But you are right it's all through excitement and conversing


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Marj is awesome!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I was just about to post the same thing that Marj is awesome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Pat (the wonderful picture lady) that Marj is the source of good links to whatever you want to know. 

I want to join Marj in saying that new members do not need to apologize for asking a question, but could benefit by reading stickies. Sometimes I post a link to a thread I remember as being a very helpful one on the topic, to help newcomers find it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep - Marj is the "go to person"!!! Even though I'm a long time SM member and now a Moderator, I often reach out to Marj for an answer about a long ago thread.

I'll pm or email her and say -- "Do you remember the thread that Susie wrote about 6 years ago about xxx? Well I can't seem to locate it." Next thing I know, Marj is sending me the link. 

And our Sticky Threads are a great resource, but we also want to get to know our new members, so never hesitate to ask questions. SM is full of great info -- even for us old timers. For example, I recently fostered a Malt with severe allergies. I had never had a fluff with allergies although I had read a lot about allergies on here. I did look up a lot of the threads that I thought had the best info, but I also asked a lot of questions and got lots of new info. This helped me get the foster's allergies under control which lead to his being adopted very quickly by a wonderful forever home.

SYLVIA -- I will work with Yung and the other Mods to come up with some intro that might help our new members.  Great suggestion.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a file just for Marjy's links....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do remember that when I joined I was at point 0 in how to do anything on line--and am not tech savvy. I did not even know how to introduce myself. I was a total newcomer to the party of forums. I stumbled around in the dark waiting for someone to turn on the light! Mostly what people told me to do, I did not understand the terms etc. The term "village idiot" took on new meaning. :HistericalSmiley:
So all to say I agree w/an intro sticky!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I do remember that when I joined I was at point 0 in how to do anything on line--and am not tech savvy. I did not even know how to introduce myself. I was a total newcomer to the party of forums. I stumbled around in the dark waiting for someone to turn on the light! Mostly what people told me to do, I did not understand the terms etc. The term "village idiot" took on new meaning. :HistericalSmiley:
> So all to say I agree w/an intro sticky!


You sound like me. It took me forever to learn how to start a new thread. I kept posting it to my "user cp" page. I like to call myself "technically challenged". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

great post Marj !


----------

